

The Open Steno Project - mml
http://openstenoproject.org

======
lbenes
The linked webpage doesn't have a good overview or about section for the
project. I found the Wikipedia article to be a good introduction.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stenotype](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stenotype)

